# [Firefox Zertifikat-Bug] Firefox deaktiviert quasi alle Add-ons



## Gerry1984 (4. Mai 2019)

Eben hörte grad AdBlock Plus zu arbeiten auf, merkt man hier ja auch schnell auf PCGH 

Kurzere Check in den Einstellungen und Recherche ergaben dass Firefox offenbar alle nicht signierten Add-ons verbannen will, schlagend soll das am 10. Juni werden. Gestern kam dazu ne News in Umlauf: 

Mozilla is gearing up to tackle shady add-ons on Firefox

Firefox scheint das nun aber eiliger zu haben und hat grade selbsttätig alle möglichen Erweiterungen deaktiviert und mit einer Fehlermeldung betreffend der Internetverbindung ist es nun auch nicht mehr möglich neu oder auch alternative Add-Ons runterzuladen. Man hat offenbar auch keine Möglichkeit manuell das Add-on als vertraulich oder was auch immer wieder zu aktivieren. Ich bin da nicht der einzige, das Problem betrifft offenbar einige Leute wenn ich mir die Bezensionen bei diveres Add-Ons der letzten Stunde anschaue.

Bin ziemlich sauer wenn mir da eine Software zu reinpfuscht und bevormundet was jetzt nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig ist, bin ich von FF eigentlich nicht gewohnt und wenn das nicht schnell behoben wird war FF mal mein Browser. Aber wirkliche Alternativen hat man da ja auch nicht 


Weitere Quellen:

Zertifikat abgelaufen: Firefox deaktiviert Add-ons | heise online

Firefox-Bug deaktiviert alle Extensions (Zertifikat abgelaufen) | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog

Firefox: Erweiterungen wurden automatisch deaktiviert

Fefes Blog

Your Firefox extensions are all disabled? That's a bug! - gHacks Tech News


----------



## kildemoes (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Von welcher Mozilla Version sprichst du? Ich bemerke nichts, (66.0.3) habe aber statt Addblock Plus, µblock origin laufen. Auch alle anderen Addons scheinen normal zu laufen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Auch 66.0.3, deinen genannten Adblocker bekomm ich auch nicht mehr installiert


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Ich habe hier auch keine Probleme. Tippe eher auf ein lokales Problem oder auf ein Problem mit dem Addon. Keine Ahnung, warum das nun "alle" Addons betreffen sollte. Keine genauen Fehlermeldungen und / oder Screenshots, mit denen man was anfangen könnte und warum das eine User-News sein sollte, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

Edit, ich nehme das oben geschriebene zurück. Hier liegt wohl der Hund begraben: Firefox: Erweiterungen wurden automatisch deaktiviert & 1548973 - (armagadd-on-2.0) All extensions disabled due to expiration of intermediate signing cert

@Gerry: Nix für ungut.


----------



## cerbero (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Das Problem kann ich bestätigen, auf meinem Laptop ist seit grad eben uBlock origin auch weg. (FF 66.03) und läßt sich auf die schnelle auch nicht wieder einrichten...


----------



## FrozenPie (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Es gibt einen Workaround der im Heise Artikel dazu beschrieben wurde:


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf seine installierten Add-ons keinesfalls verzichten will, kann das Problem mit einem Fix umgehen: In der Browser-Konfiguration (about:config) setzt man dazu den Wert xpinstall.signatures.required auf false (Browser anschließend neustarten). Damit werden die Add-ons wieder aktiviert – unter about:addons sind sie jedoch weiterhin mit einer Warnung markiert, dass sie für die Verwendung nicht verifiziert werden konnten. Achtung: Das Abschalten dieses Features stellt ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar! Man sollte es später unbedingt wieder auf true setzen.


Quelle: Zertifikat abgelaufen: Firefox deaktiviert Add-ons | heise online


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Seht ihr, Kinder? Und genau wegen solchen Tagen sollte man sich nicht blind auf Autoupdates vertrauen, sondern seine Software dann updaten, wenn man es für richtig hält. Ich sitz hier ganz gemütlich mit Version 60.2.0 ESR und habe NULL Probleme.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Fefe hat dazu auch eine kurze Erklärung: Fefes Blog
Bei mir läuft übrigens noch alles wie gewohnt (FF version 66.0.2).


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Seht ihr, Kinder? Und genau wegen solchen Tagen sollte man sich nicht blind auf Autoupdates vertrauen, sondern seine Software dann updaten, wenn man es für richtig hält. Ich sitz hier ganz gemütlich mit Version 60.2.0 ESR und habe NULL Probleme.


Das Problem ist aber ein anderes. Es hat nichts mit Updates zu tun. Ursache ist ein abgelaufenes Zertifikat.


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber ein anderes. Es hat nichts mit Updates zu tun. Ursache ist ein abgelaufenes Zertifikat.



Das Problem ist, dass ein Bug in aktuellen Versionen alle möglichen Addonzertifikate als unsicher einstuft. So ein Zertifikat läuft nicht mal eben ab, wenn sich an der Software nichts geändert hat.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Workaround der im Heise Artikel dazu beschrieben wurde:
> 
> Quelle: Zertifikat abgelaufen: Firefox deaktiviert Add-ons | heise online



funzt.net


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ein Bug in aktuellen Versionen alle möglichen Addonzertifikate als unsicher einstuft. So ein Zertifikat läuft nicht mal eben ab, wenn sich an der Software nichts geändert hat.


Doch, so ein Zertifikat läuft ab. Es hat eine bestimmte Laufzeit. Darum ist das Ganze kein "Bug", sondern ein ganz normales "Verhalten". Da hat nämlich jemand verpennt, das Zertifikat zu erneuern.

Siehe: Zertifikat abgelaufen: Firefox deaktiviert Add-ons | heise online


----------



## Bogo36 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Workaround: 

- Firefox öffnen
- In der Adresszeile about:config eingeben und Enter drücken.
- Warnmeldung DURCHLESEN und bestätigen
- in der Tabelle den Eintrag devtools.chrome.enabled suchen. Falls er auf False steht, doppelklicken, dann sollte True da stehen.
- jetzt Strg-Umschalttaste-j drücken
- In der "Browser-Konsole" steht ganz unten ein blauer Doppelpfeil. Da drauf klicken und dann mit Strg-v das Script reinkopieren und Enter drücken:

```
// Re-enable *all* extensions
async function set_addons_as_signed() {
 Components.utils.import("resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIDatabase.jsm");
 Components.utils.import("resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm");
 let addons = await XPIDatabase.getAddonList(a => true);

 for (let addon of addons) {
 // The add-on might have vanished, we'll catch that on the next startup
 if (!addon._sourceBundle.exists())
 continue;

 if( addon.signedState != AddonManager.SIGNEDSTATE_UNKNOWN )
 continue;

 addon.signedState = AddonManager.SIGNEDSTATE_NOT_REQUIRED;
 AddonManagerPrivate.callAddonListeners("onPropertyChanged",
 addon.wrapper,
 ["signedState"]);

 await XPIDatabase.updateAddonDisabledState(addon);

 }
 XPIDatabase.saveChanges();
}

set_addons_as_signed();
```

Quelle: To re-enable all disabled non-system addons you can do the following. I am not r... | Hacker News

- Dadurch werden die Addons aktiviert
- Ggf. den Firefox nochmal schließen und neu öffnen.


----------



## kero81 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Oder einfach die ein, zwei Tage warten bis es gefixt wurde...


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Vor ein paar Minuten hat es mich auch getroffen. 


Bogo36 schrieb:


> Workaround:


Danke, hat funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie geht es weiter? Wenn das Problem gelöst wurde, wie macht man die Änderung wieder rückgängig? Firefox deinstallieren und neu installieren?

Oder einfach nur devtools wieder deaktivieren?


----------



## Bogo36 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Oder einfach die ein, zwei Tage warten bis es gefixt wurde...



Jede Minute ohne Ad-Blocker ist eine zuviel

@INU.ID 
Gute Frage.....


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Bogo36 schrieb:


> @INU.ID Gute Frage.....



Wie, echt jetzt? Der Tipp ist gar nicht von dir? Würdest du uns dann vielleicht noch die Quelle verraten, damit man dort nach einer Antwort schauen kann?


Edit:

Also "devtools.chrome.enabled" wieder auf "false" zu setzen ändert schon mal nichts. Vermutlich wird man um eine Neuinstallation von Firefox nicht herum kommen. An der Stelle empfehle ich *MozBackup*, womit man seine Daten (inkl. Addons, Verknüpfungen, gespeicherter Passwörter usw) vorher aus Firefox abspeichern, und nach der Neuinstallation wieder zurückspielen kann. Damit dürfte der sich der Aufwand wegen der Aktion nahe 0 bewegen.


----------



## Bogo36 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Hier:
To re-enable all disabled non-system addons you can do the following. I am not r... | Hacker News

Soviel ich weiß ist das mit dem Script aber eh nur Temporär.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Mozilla hat derzeit einen Fix in Auslieferung, das kann aber noch Stunden dauern bis alle Firefoxes damit erreicht sind.

siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...tiviert-quasi-alle-add-ons-5.html#post9844331

Certificate issue causing add-ons to be disabled or fail to install - Announcements - Mozilla Discourse


----------



## cerbero (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*

Bugfix wird schon geliefert... 

Firefox-Bug deaktiviert alle Extensions (Zertifikat abgelaufen) | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2019)

Bin auch betroffen.


----------



## kero81 (4. Mai 2019)

Also bei mir geht AdBlock wieder. Die paar Minuten omg...


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

Hier gibts den Hotfix: https://storage.googleapis.com/moz-...xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi



> *Update vom 04.05.2019 um 15:45 Uhr: *Inzwischen wurde ein neues System-Add-On bereitgestellt, welches den Zertifikats-Fehler behebt. Die Erweiterung lässt sich über diesen Link  herunterladen und installieren. Nach der Installation dürften sämtliche  Add-Ons wieder wie gewohnt funktionieren, ohne dass weiterhin Probleme  auftreten.



Quelle: Firefox: Add-Ons wurden deaktiviert - so lässt sich das Problem beheben (Update) - WinFuture.de


----------



## barmitzwa (4. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hier gibts den Hotfix: https://storage.googleapis.com/moz-...xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Firefox: Add-Ons wurden deaktiviert - so lässt sich das Problem beheben (Update) - WinFuture.de



DANKE!!


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

Naja, da ich eh etliche Funktionen im Firefox abgedreht habe, so u.A. auch die AddOn-Blockierliste, hat mich das Problem nicht betroffen...

```
extensions.pocket.enabled = false
extensions.screenshots.disabled = true
browser.formfill.enable = false
extensions.formautofill.addresses.enabled      false
extensions.formautofill.creditCards.enabled      false
extensions.formautofill.heuristics.enabled      false
geo.enabled     false
geo.wifi.uri     (leerer String)
browser.search.geoip.timeout      1
webgl.disable-extensions    true
webgl.min_capability_mode    true
webgl.disable-fail-if-major-performance-caveat      true
webgl.enable-debug-renderer-info      false
webgl.disabled = true
webgl.enable-webgl2 = false 
media.peerconnection.enabled = false 
dom.event.clipboardevents.enabled = false
network.http.speculative-parallel-limit = 0
devtools.webide.enabled = false
devtools.webide.autoinstallADBExtension = false 
extensions.blocklist.enabled = false
extensions.getAddons.cache.enabled = false
beacon.enabled = false
datareporting.policy.dataSubmissionEnabled = false
datareporting.healthreport.uploadEnabled    = false
toolkit.telemetry.unified = false
toolkit.telemetry.server = "" (leerer String)
toolkit.telemetry.archive.enabled      = false
toolkit.telemetry.firstShutdownPing.enabled    = false
toolkit.telemetry.hybridContent.enabled    = false
toolkit.telemetry.bhrPing.enabled      = false
toolkit.telemetry.newProfilePing.enabled    = false
toolkit.telemetry.shutdownPingSender.enabled      = false
toolkit.telemetry.updatePing.enabled    = false
toolkit.telemetry.coverage.opt-out = true
browser.pagethumbnails.capturing_disabled = true
browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone      = ignore
startup.homepage_welcome_url    = ""
startup.homepage_welcome_url.additional    = ""
startup.homepage_override_url    = ""
network.captive-portal-service.enabled = false
security.family_safety.mode = 0
browser.slowStartup.notificationDisabled      = true
browser.slowStartup.maxSamples    = 0
browser.slowStartup.samples    = 0
media.navigator.enabled = false
media.navigator.video.enabled = false
dom.webaudio.enabled = false
media.video_stats.enabled = false
dom.gamepad.enabled = false
network.http.referer.XOriginPolicy = 2
privacy.clearOnShutdown.siteSettings = true
network.trr.mode = 3 (Verwende ausschließlich TRR nach dem Start.)
security.OCSP.enabled = 0
network.trr.uri = https://mozilla.cloudflare-dns.com/dns-query
network.trr.bootstrapAddress = 104.16.111.25
privacy.clearOnShutdown.cache    true
privacy.clearOnShutdown.offlineApps    true
dom.enable_resource_timing = false
dom.enable_performance = false
dom.enable_performance_navigation_timing = false 
device.sensors.enabled    false    
dom.idle-observers-api.enabled    false
dom.push.connection.enabled    false
dom.webnotifications.enabled    false
media.webspeech.synth.enabled    false
browser.newtabpage.activity-stream.telemetry    false     
browser.newtabpage.activity-stream.feeds.telemetry    false     
browser.newtabpage.activity-stream.telemetry.ping.endpoint         (leerer String)
browser.newtabpage.activity-stream.tippyTop.service.endpoint           (leerer String)
browser.onboarding.enabled    false     
browser.pagethumbnails.capturing_disabled    true    (neu anlegen)
browser.ping-centre.telemetry    false     
browser.ping-centre.production.endpoint         (leerer String)
browser.ping-centre.staging.endpoint         (leerer String)
```





kero81 schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht AdBlock wieder. Die paar Minuten omg...


Jede Minute ohne AdBlocker ist eine Minute zu viel. Wie schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich auf den Link drücke besteht angeblich keine verbindung und es bricht ab^^ mit beiden Systemen mit Windows 7 Firefox 64.0.2 noch bei Windows 10.
 Bei Windows 7 und FF 64 laufen die Addons noch kann aber keine Neuen Laden. Im "Sicheren browser"(Programm fremde-Erweiterung) wurden sie auch hier abgeschaltet.
Bei W10 und Firefox 66 Quantum Stand: Aktuell/Heute geht gar nichts weder der Fix von weiter vorne, Noch lässt sich der Fix von Mozzilla runter laden.... und ich stelle und verändere seit heute früh... es nervt, dieser schitt


----------



## airXgamer (4. Mai 2019)

Der Weg über das installieren von "Studien" in Einstellungen -> Datenschutz (mittlerweile bei heise.de erklärt) hat hier auf allen Rechnern funktioniert. Näheres live hier: Mozilla Add-ons (@mozamo) | Twitter


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link drücke besteht angeblich keine verbindung und es bricht ab^^


Welchen Link? Den von der "hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi" Datei? Habe ich gerade noch mal getestet, der Link funktioniert einwandfrei (einfach mit Linksklick drauf klicken).

Aber hier noch mal ein alternative Quelle (hab ich da gerade hochgeladen):hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi - *Google Drive*


(Datei jetzt auf Google-Drive hochgeladen, Link ausgetauscht)


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Welchen Link? Den von der "hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi" Datei? Habe ich gerade noch mal getestet, der Link funktioniert einwandfrei (einfach mit Linksklick drauf klicken).
> 
> Aber hier noch mal ein alternative Quelle (hab ich da gerade hochgeladen): hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi - Google Drive


Ist ja wundervoll, auf was für Seiten man beim ersten Klick auf den Download-Button weitergeleitet wird. 
"Your FlashPlayer may be out of Date, please click to continiue."

Mir hats übrigens gerade fast alle AddOns deaktiviert...
- Nano AdBlocker
- Nano Defender
- Disconnect
- HTTPS Everywhere
- Privacy Badger
- Decentraleyes
- Stylus
- View Image for Google Search

Nutze den aktuellsten Nightly. Habe mir nun erstmal den Mozilla-Hotfix installiert, werde aber gleich noch den Signaturenzwang abschalten.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist ja wundervoll, auf was für Seiten man beim ersten Klick auf den Download-Button weitergeleitet wird.
> "Your FlashPlayer may be out of Date, please click to continiue."



Hast recht, nicht jeder wird wissen wo man besser nicht draufklickt, daher entferne ich den Link besser wieder. 

Edit: Jetzt auf Google-Drive (Links ausgetauscht). ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

Danke fürs Nacheditieren, hab ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2019)

Ein guter Tag für Werber und Werbende.


----------



## Gerry1984 (4. Mai 2019)

Also irgendwie funktioniert keiner der beschriebenen Fixes bei mir 

Abwarten und erstmal Werbung ertragen 

Frag mich wer das bei Mozilla so dermaßen verbockt hat bzw. dass das überhaupt möglich ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Abwarten und erstmal Werbung ertragen


Opera nutzen, da geht alles ...


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

Der Fehler hängt mit dem gestiegen und heutigen Datum zusammen .

Habe zur mein Profile gesichert und 3 x zurückgesetzt  Backup es nervt aber trotzdem,
habe ich das Problem  beim ESR und  Linux, Linux alles  weg 
>aber erst nach dem ich auf manuell   Aktualisieren der Addon gemacht hatte .

frage an die Experten tritt der Fehler nur bei Neueren FF Versionen auf und bei Älteren nicht ? dann würde ich eine Ältere drauf packen .


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2019)

jep. es gab die tage (heute) wohl n update - und seit diesem isses so. ^^


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie funktioniert keiner der beschriebenen Fixes bei mir
> 
> Abwarten und erstmal Werbung ertragen
> 
> Frag mich wer das bei Mozilla so dermaßen verbockt hat bzw. dass das überhaupt möglich ist


Die Fixes geben bei mir auch nicht das sind Fake News ?





Jahtari schrieb:


> jep. es gab die tage (heute) wohl n update - und seit diesem isses so. ^^




nee es gab hier kein Update im Firefox vom Firefox bin jetzt mit einem andrem Profile  on mit anderen Addons  mal sehen was da passiert,


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2019)

nö, funktionieren bestens. welche habt ihr denn probiert?
checkt mal eine dieser beiden varianten:



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Workaround:
> 
> - Firefox öffnen
> - In der Adresszeile about:config eingeben und Enter drücken.
> ...





INU.ID schrieb:


> Hier gibts den Hotfix: https://storage.googleapis.com/moz-...xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Firefox: Add-Ons wurden deaktiviert - so lässt sich das Problem beheben (Update) - WinFuture.de


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

Der Bug ist  Timer Datum gesteuert wie ein Virus/Trojaner ! denn die Tage davor  war ja so was nicht mit Neuerer FF Version das belgt auch mein Test 
 der Fehler geht runter bis zur FF 52  Version und tritt auch mit Alten Addons auf ein mal auf !  
hatte ich eben mal durch getestet,komisch bei mir kam der Fehler erst gegen 22 Uhr davor war  ich aber auch on da war nichts .

Microsoft ist diesmal  nicht schult unter Linux ist der gleiche Fehler ,
app Linux funktioniert hier der Fix nicht der FF  nimmt den gar nicht an egal ob ich online oder manuell installiere da geht gar nichts  mehr .


----------



## cerbero (5. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber hier noch mal ein alternative Quelle (hab ich da gerade hochgeladen):hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi - *Google Drive*



Vielen Dank


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der Bug ist  Timer Datum gesteuert wie ein Virus/Trojaner ! denn die Tage davor  war ja so was nicht mit Neuerer FF Version das belgt auch mein Test
> ...
> Microsoft ist diesmal  nicht schult unter Linux ist der gleiche Fehler ,


Natürlich ist dieser "Bug" (der keiner ist) vom Datum abhängig. Zertifikate haben nun mal ein Ablaufdatum. Das wird vom Browser geprüft und da haben wir den Salat. Das Zertifikat ist abgelaufen und die Signatur damit ungültig. Und wtf haben Microsoft, Viren und Trojaner damit zu tun?


----------



## yojinboFFX (5. Mai 2019)

Morgen!
Bei mir ist heute Adblock ohne mein Zutun wieder da!Geht wieder wie vorher!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

Mein Hauptrechner zickt auch rum, da nutze ich erst einmal Opera.
Der Laptop meldete gestern als Warnung: Zertifikate abgelaufen
Trotzdem laufen dort die Addons weiter stabil.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Hier:
> To re-enable all disabled non-system addons you can do the following. I am not r... | Hacker News
> 
> Soviel ich weiß ist das mit dem Script aber eh nur Temporär.



Jop. Nach exakt 24h meldete FF grade wieder, dass die Addons deaktiviert werden


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und wtf haben Microsoft, Viren und Trojaner damit zu tun?


 Nichts.
Hast Du etwas anderes erwartet?


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Welchen Link? Den von der "hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi" Datei? Habe ich gerade noch mal getestet, der Link funktioniert einwandfrei (einfach mit Linksklick drauf klicken).
> 
> Aber hier noch mal ein alternative Quelle (hab ich da gerade hochgeladen):hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi - *Google Drive*
> 
> ...



Ging jetzt bei Firefox 66 u. 64 aber auch erst nach mehrfachen versuchen.^^ Die Lösung war einfach/oder Ich einfach blöde^^, Firefox beenden nach dem man die Datei runtergaladen hat. Dann "öffnen mit...Firefox exe". Wenn FF lief ging es nicht....Firefox ist bei den versuchen davor immer abgeschmiert, auch nach Firefox neuinstallation.
Auf meinem Windows Tablet bekomme ich aber Kaspersky Protect/Anti-Banner nicht mehr als FF-Add on Aktiviert Gestern ca 3 Stunden Probiert und Heute ne halbe.
Aber naja hab ja noch andere 4 andere Skript/Banner Blocker^^ aktiv

Vielen dank von mir an dieser stelle



colormix schrieb:


> Der Bug ist  Timer Datum gesteuert wie ein Virus/Trojaner ! denn die Tage davor  war ja so was nicht mit Neuerer FF Version das belgt auch mein Test
> der Fehler geht runter bis zur FF 52  Version und tritt auch mit Alten Addons auf ein mal auf !
> hatte ich eben mal durch getestet,komisch bei mir kam der Fehler erst gegen 22 Uhr davor war  ich aber auch on da war nichts ....(gekürzt).



Bei mir auf dem W7 Rechner mit FF 64, ist es Heute gerade eben erst Passiert obwohl das Problem ja schon in der behebung ist seit Gestern und ich alle FF Updates frei gegeben habe damit der Zertifikat-Fehler gleich gefixt wird wenn er da ist...naja Pustekuchen, nur Händisch


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dieser "Bug" (der keiner ist) vom Datum abhängig. Zertifikate haben nun mal ein Ablaufdatum. Das wird vom Browser geprüft und da haben wir den Salat. Das Zertifikat ist abgelaufen und die Signatur damit ungültig. Und wtf haben Microsoft, Viren und Trojaner damit zu tun?



Da sind aber Alte so wie auch ganz Neue Addons ganz raus gelogen,
ich hatte das mit ganz Alten und Neuen ausprobiert hat sich gleich verhalte,
ich sage das es so ist als wenn eine Art von Viren und Trojaner im Quell Cod des  Firefox ist , Microsoft hat damit nichts zu tun habe ich bereits gesagt weil unter Linux das gleiche ist ! 

Unter Linux ging  hier gar nichts der Firefox ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen   Fix ließ  sich  NICHT nachinstallieren einzige Möglichkeit  war Wechsel zu Chorm .


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2019)

mag von euch mal jemand zwecks verifikation ausprobieren, ob sich das ganze nun erledigt hat oder doch noch nicht?
ich hab hier folgendes gemacht:



ff deinstalliert
sämtliche verblieben ordner gelöscht
(auch die versteckten unte c:\user\AppData)
regscan mit ccleaner  und mozilla/ff - Einträge gelöscht
reboot
ff neu runtergeladen (Download Firefox — kostenloser Browser
    — Mozilla)

danach ging wieder alles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> danach ging wieder alles.


Bei mir nicht. Ich warte weiter und nutze solange Opera, auch wenn  ich über dessen nicht funktionierende Sicherheitseinstellung wie "Passwörter nicht speichern" und er macht es trotzdem, kotze.....


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Mai 2019)

Die gestrige Information über einen Fix der jetzt in Auslieferung wäre hat sich als Lüge herausgestellt

"Caitlin Neiman 9h
Hi folks. As of 8:54 p.m. PST, we have updated the post 676 on the Add-ons Blog.
    We are not releasing permanent fixes tonight (Pacific).
    Some users are reporting that they do not have the “hotfix-update-xpi-signing-intermediate-bug-1548973” study active in “about:studies." If this is you, we are sorry for the inconvenience and encourage you to sit tight – an update is coming to you sometime soon via a deployed hotfix or a dot release. (May 4, 23:05 EDT)"

Das ist derzeit der Mozilla Letztstand. "coming to you sometime soon..."


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mag von euch mal jemand zwecks verifikation ausprobieren, ob sich das ganze nun erledigt hat oder doch noch nicht?
> ich hab hier folgendes gemacht:
> 
> 
> ...



Das hält nur kurz nach 10 bis 15 min alles weg so war es gestern , es  bringt nichts  FF Neu oder eine Ältere Version ,
kannst das versuchen !

xpinstall.signatures.required auf False stellen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Mai 2019)

in die Adressleiste about:config eingeben und [Eingabe] drücken
Nachfrage bestätigen: ja ich weis was ich mache
Dann ganz nach Unten scrollen und bei

xpinstall.signatures.required  Standard  boolean_ true_ mittels rechtsklick auf _*false*_ ändern

Dannach sind die deaktivierten Addons wieder aktiviert, FF rät zur Vorsicht weil die ja nicht verifiziert werden konnten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2019)

Dann gibts wohl nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Ich habe aus unerklärlichen Gründen einfach nur Glück, oder ihr macht etwas nicht richtig. ^^



> *Weil ein Zertifikat abgelaufen ist, wurde eine Vielzahl von  Firefox-Erweiterungen deaktiviert. Laut Mozilla hat das Unternehmen  bereits eine Lösung für das Problem veröffentlicht.*
> 
> *Update* *18:33 Uhr*: Firefox hat auf Twitter angekündigt,  dass es eine Lösung für die Probleme mit den Erweiterungen bereitstellen  wird. Laut dem Konzern wird der Fix automatisch angewendet.
> We're  rolling out a fix for the issues with add-ons right now! It will  automatically be applied, so you don't need to take any steps to make  add-ons work again & all your data should be unaffected.



Firefox-Panne: Abgelaufene Zertifikate fuehren zur Deaktivierung der Addons


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ich habe aus unerklärlichen Gründen einfach nur Glück, oder ihr macht etwas nicht richtig. ^^


Das ist bei mir, halbblind wie ich bin, wahrscheinlich der Fall. Ich habe dazu auch keine Lust, einfach allen Addons, also auch allen unsignierten, zu vertrauen und ebenso spiele ich ungern in der Registry herum. Es dauert einfach alles zu lange. Programmieren ist und bleibt nun einmal keine Ingenieurswissenschaft, sondern ist immer nur ein try and error. Dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.  In ein paar Tagen wird es wieder gehen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2019)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> in die Adressleiste about:config eingeben und [Eingabe] drücken
> Nachfrage bestätigen: ja ich weis was ich mache
> Dann ganz nach Unten scrollen und bei
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habe jetzt in den letzten beiden stunden so ziemlich alles probiert, es zum nicht mehr funktionieren zu bringen. Firefox nach updates suchen lassen, Firefox nach Aktualisierungen für die AddOns suchen lassen, den Rechner mehrmals neu gestartet... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft.

Also nochmal:

Firefox über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren und
sich die versteckten Dateien und Ordner anzeigen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danach zum angegebenen Pfad navigieren (nach ">Benutzer>"kommt natürlich euer eigener Benutzername):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in jedem der 3 Ordner "Local", "LocalLow" und "Roaming" befindet sich ein Ordner "Mozilla".
Diese löschen!

Danach sicherheitshalber den Installer nochmal bei Mozilla herunterladen und installieren:
Download Firefox — kostenloser Browser
    — Mozilla

Ich möchte einfach nicht glauben, dass ich der einzige sein soll, bei dem es funktioniert.


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

Der Fix wird keines Wegs automatisch aufgespielt  hier  wird nichts angezeigt und gestern hatte ich das mit dem Fix getestet es wurden trotzdem die Addons gekilltt und zwar Alle , die ließen sich aber danach neu installieren,
das  xpinstall.signatures.required" auf "false" setzen ist z.z die Einzigste Lösung die funktioniert und auch unter Linux funktioniert wo der Fix nicht geht .

Würde da gar nicht so viel rum fummeln im OS und  config nur vorübergehend abschalten gut  ist,
würde deswegen nichts im Windows verstellen weil der Fehler ganz wo anders liegt !

Ich hatte bereits schon gestern das  xpinstall.signatures.required" auf "false  gesetzt der Fehler ist weg  bei Windows,   bei Linux heute Fehler ist da auch weg .
Sicherheitshalber kann man im Firefox Alle Freigaben bei der Addon Installation löschen so das immer gefragt wird wenn ein Neues Addon Installieren willst ist man wieder auf der sicheren Seite .

Also das er mal  raus löschen, kann man ja später wieder ein machen .


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Mai 2019)

Mir hat es gerade sämtliche Einstellungen zurückgesetzt, als wär quasi der Firefox ganz neu installiert worden - nur halt mit allen vorhandenen AddOns, deren Einstellugnen auch völlig zurückgesetzt wurden.
Obendrein hats aber auch sämtliche about:config-Tweaks zurückgesetzt. Ausnahmslos alle...


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Da sind aber Alte so wie auch ganz Neue Addons ganz raus gelogen,
> ich hatte das mit ganz Alten und Neuen ausprobiert hat sich gleich verhalte,
> ich sage das es so ist als wenn eine Art von Viren und Trojaner im Quell Cod des  Firefox ist , Microsoft hat damit nichts zu tun habe ich bereits gesagt weil unter Linux das gleiche ist !
> 
> Unter Linux ging  hier gar nichts der Firefox ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen   Fix ließ  sich  NICHT nachinstallieren einzige Möglichkeit  war Wechsel zu Chorm .


Es ist völlig egal, ob Du "alte" oder "neue" Addons nutzt. Es geht darum, dass das Zertifikat, mit dem sie signiert wurden, ungültig ist. Und wie gesagt: Mit Viren und Trojanern hat das alles überhaupt nichts zu tun. Lies doch mal nach, so schwer ist es nun wirklich nicht zu verstehen: Zertifikat abgelaufen: Firefox deaktiviert Add-ons | heise online


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> mit dem sie signiert wurden, ungültig ist. Und wie gesagt: Mit Viren und Trojanern hat das alles überhaupt nichts zu tun. Lies doch mal nach, so



Warum soll ich mich weiter zu Texten lassen wenn hier der Fehler nicht mehr beseht ?
Man muss wegen so was auch keine 20zig Seite an Text verfassen eine kurze präzise Beschreibung reicht mit Lösungsvorschlägen die da z.z ganz Fehlen und sehr viel bla bla, der ganze überlange  Text da  der eine gesamte Seite füllt  verirrt  nur noch weiter unnötig .

Mal hier lesen die geben ich mühe Firefox: Add-Ons wurden deaktiviert - so lässt sich das Problem beheben (Update) - WinFuture.de


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht, damit Du die Problematik kapierst und nächstes Mal nicht so einen Quatsch von Dir gibst?


----------



## colormix (5. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht, damit Du die Problematik kapierst und nächstes Mal nicht so einen Quatsch von Dir gibst?



Es ist kein Quatsch wenn ich geschrieben hatte das sich der Bug wie ein Virus Trojaner  verhält  ,
Verhalten  Zeitgesteuertes Deaktivieren der Addons Welt Weit bei Allen Nutzern   .

Und sehr viele denken erst mal das man sich vielleicht einen Virus oder Trojaner eingefangen hatte, auch ich hatte einen scanner drüber laufen lassen der nichts fand,
bis man dann die News liest  die z.t  mit copy/paste  und Übersetzungs- Tool verfasst wurden  bei den meisten Web. Seiten .


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2019)

Du hast das Problem immer noch nicht verstanden. Der Timer, den Du meinst, nennt sich Datum. Und zwar das Ablaufdatum, das im Zertifikat steht. Da ist nix mit "weltweit zeitgesteuert bei allen Usern".


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Jahtari schrieb:


> funzt.net



Versuch's mal damit. 

--> funzt.net aka funzt.schon:



> 1. Einstellungen öffnen
> 2. Zum Reiter Datenschutz & Sicherheit wechseln
> 3. runterscrollen bis "Datenerhebung durch Firefox und deren Verwendung"
> 4. Haken setzen bei "Firefox erlauben, Daten zu technischen Details und  Interaktionen an Mozilla zu senden" und "Firefox das Installieren und  Durchführen von Studien erlauben"
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat heute ~3min gedauert, danach kann die Datenerhebung wieder deaktiviert werden.

Update Regarding Add-ons in Firefox | Mozilla Add-ons Blog


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2019)

nönö, bei mir gehts wie bereits zur genüge erläutert mittlerweile wieder ganz normal.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich sage das es so ist als wenn eine Art von Viren und Trojaner im Quell Cod des  Firefox ist , Microsoft hat damit nichts zu tun habe ich bereits gesagt weil unter Linux das gleiche ist !


 Anscheinend hast Du von der Wirkung eines Virus oder einer Trojaners nicht so den prickelnden Durchblick.



colormix schrieb:


> Unter Linux ging  hier gar nichts der Firefox ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen   Fix ließ  sich  NICHT nachinstallieren einzige Möglichkeit  war Wechsel zu *Chorm *.


 Deine Schreibfehler gehen schon ins Lächerliche.



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist kein Quatsch wenn ich geschrieben hatte  das sich der Bug wie ein Virus Trojaner  verhält


 Es ist sogar  Oberquatsch, richtig tiefer Müll.


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2019)

Rückt mal ein Stück, das ist ja großartig!  

Also bei mir is alles wieder i.O. Hier kann dann zu gemacht werden.


----------



## cerbero (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



cerbero schrieb:


> Bugfix wird schon geliefert...



Firefox  66.0.4, See All New Features, Updates and Fixes

Auf meinem Lappy grad angetestet, geht wieder wie soll mit uBlock...

Danke an jahtari


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (5. Mai 2019)

also bei mir funktioniert uBlock Origin seit ca. 24h nicht mehr. habe jetzt auf Opera gewechselt.


----------



## colormix (6. Mai 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> also bei mir funktioniert uBlock Origin seit ca. 24h nicht mehr. habe jetzt auf Opera gewechselt.



Für Windows kam beim ESR über die Update Funktion ein Update alles funktioniert, für Linux   gibt es kein Update .
Bei Windows geht alles und bei Linux  nur mit abschalten


----------



## Venom89 (6. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast Du von der Wirkung eines Virus oder einer Trojaners nicht so den prickelnden Durchblick.
> 
> Deine Schreibfehler gehen schon ins Lächerliche.
> 
> Es ist sogar  Oberquatsch, richtig tiefer Müll.



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. Mai 2019)

dank dem Fix geht wieder alle yay und der soll fest in der neuen Version eingebettet werden so hieß es zumindest


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es ist kein Quatsch wenn ich geschrieben hatte das sich der Bug wie ein *Virus *Trojaner  verhält  ,
> Verhalten  Zeitgesteuertes Deaktivieren der Addons Welt Weit bei Allen Nutzern   .


Das ist auch falsch.
Das Wirkprinzip hat absolut nichts mit einem Virus zu tun, mit einem Trojaner schon gar nicht.
Aber Du willst es nicht begreifen.
Noch mal erkläre ich es nicht, es steht schon alles da.


colormix schrieb:


> auch ich hatte einen scanner drüber laufen lassen der nichts fand,


Hab ich mir gedacht.


colormix schrieb:


> bis man dann die News liest  die z.t  mit copy/paste  und Übersetzungs- Tool verfasst wurden  bei den meisten Web. Seiten .


 Wozu braucht man dazu Übersetzungstools?


----------



## colormix (6. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist auch falsch.
> Und Du wirst es nicht begreifen.
> Noch mal erkläre ich es nicht, es steht schon alles da.
> 
> ...



Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast ? 

Das Thema ist  gegessen,
Mozilla hat schnell reagiert erst ein Fix bereit gestellt das nur unter Windows Funktioniert dann Browser Updates für Windows nach geschoben   innerhalb von 2 Tagen und das am Wochenende  wo viele nicht arbeiten  , 
ist doch alles in Ordnung  jetzt .

PS Profile sichern  als Backup schadet nie *g*


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Doch, so ein Zertifikat läuft ab. Es hat eine bestimmte Laufzeit. Darum ist das Ganze kein "Bug", sondern ein ganz normales "Verhalten". Da hat nämlich jemand verpennt, das Zertifikat zu erneuern.
> 
> Siehe: Zertifikat abgelaufen: Firefox deaktiviert Add-ons | heise online



Du hast es erfasst und man muss sich sehr wundern das so etwas _gerade_ bei Mozilla passiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> das so etwas _gerade_ bei Mozilla passiert.


 Wer nicht programmiert, macht auch keine Fehler.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer nicht programmiert, macht auch keine Fehler.



Und weil ich nicht programmiere, darf ich natürlich auch nicht meine Verwunderung über einen derart weitreichenden Fehler bei dem achso überlegenen Open Source Projekt äußern. 

Wer nicht selbst bombt, kann nicht daneben bomben.


----------



## Venom89 (6. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast ?
> 
> Das Thema ist  gegessen,



Also gibst du ihm recht. Keine Antwort...


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> bei dem achso überlegenen Open Source Projekt äußern.


 Das hast Du gesagt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das hast Du gesagt.



Das sagte ich, gerade weil immer wieder propagiert wird Open Source sei "besser" und "sicherer". Ein solch schwerwiegendes "verpennen" darf einfach nicht passieren, nicht mehr in der heutigen Zeit. 
Verstehs nicht falsch, ich nutze selbst u.a. FF.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> ich nutze selbst u.a. FF.


Ich auch.
Aber lieber einen Open Source Browser, als einen zugenagelten ohne mögliche Fehlerkorrektur.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Während unter Windows der Browser schon am Sonntag ein Update gemacht hat, ist unter Linux Mint irgendwie immer noch kein Update auf 66.0.4 da.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2019)

Heute läuft FF wieder wie es soll  Alles da an Addons was da sein sollte und alles Funktionstüchtig


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Firefox verbannt unsignierte Add-ons - und damit alle?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Aber lieber einen Open Source Browser, als einen zugenagelten ohne mögliche Fehlerkorrektur.


Das ist genau der Grund, weshalb ich den FF nutze. 
Er ist zwar immernoch etwas langsamer wie Chrome, seit 57 ist er aber nicht mehr so dramatisch viel langsamer - vor FF57 war der so grottig langsam, dass er unbrauchbar war... 
Mittlerweise ist es nur noch ein sehr, sehr kleiner Unterschied. Insbesondere ist diese Hybrid-Multiprozessgeschichte ein guter Kompromiss aus Stabilität und RAM-Verbrauch. Chromium-Browser erzeugen ja für jeden Pups einen neuen Prozess und fressen daher RAM zum Frühstück. 

Wenn man sich aber alleine mal anschaut was Microsoft aus dem Chromium-Code entfernen musste damit der wirklich Google-free ist...
Man kann also nicht mal den (gegenüber Chrome laut diversen Benchmarks teilweise erheblich langsameren) Chromium statt Chrome nutzen. 

Und selbst im Firefox bedarf es noch einiger manueller Stellschrauben, damit der wirklich safe ist. Da will ich nicht wissen, was der 08/15-Chrome so an Daten erfasst.
Opera gehört mWn. am Ende auch irgendeiner chinesischen Firma und Vivaldi... naja... Beides kaum tiefergehend konfigurierbare Browser.


----------



## colormix (8. Mai 2019)

Am Montag kam  für den ESR ein Neues Update auf  6062 heute ein weiteres Neues für Windows  auf 6063 , für Linux nichts .
Mir ist beim Chrom nichts außergewöhnliches aufgefallen das da viel  gesendet  wird, ich  lasse  immer 
ein  Netzwerk Traffic Tool mit laufen, die anonyme User Statistik kann man ja abschalten, die   ist  bei mir default mäßig  auf aus gestellt .

-Nach Browser Update nicht vergessen 
xpinstall.signatures.required wieder an schalten  ,
wenn man das aus hatte wegen dem Problem .


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2019)

Bei Mint kam die Tage doch noch ein Update auf 66.0.5


----------



## mattinator (11. Mai 2019)

Mann, oh Mann. 110 Posts, obwohl der ganze Spuk relativ schnell beseitigt war. Ich hatte beim Bemerken des Problems einen aktuellen Thread zum Thema gefunden und dann einfach abgewartet. Wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem Browser sitzt, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber jede Sekunde im Netz ohne Werbeblocker ist eine Sekunde zu viel. 
Daher ist der ganze Trouble meiner Ansicht nach berechtigt gewesen. Auch deshalb, weil man sich Fragen kann, wie so eine große Organisation wie Mozilla solch einen kapitalen Fehler begehen kann, durch den vielen Usern fast sämtliche AddOns fern-deaktiviert wurden.


----------



## colormix (12. Mai 2019)

Wenn xpinstall.signatures.required auf aus  steht gibt es dieses Problem nicht mehr , so hatte ich das unter Windows 7 wieder alles da nach Neu Start ,
glaubst du das ich mich da rum quäle wenn es eine einfache Lösung gibt ?

Bei Linux war es hier so kam Neues Updaten   Älterer Profile  wieder rein kopiert weil Linux Neu Installation    waren alle Addons weg  total Verlust ,
die musste   wieder  Neu installieren  werden  was auch ging .

Der Fehler wird hin und wieder trotzdem noch  auftreten  bei einigen Nutzern .

Berichtigt ? 
Mozilla hat sich Entschuldigt  für den für dich kostenlosen Browser wo das Problem,   bei kostenlosen Produkten muss man sich ach nicht  ärgern du hast  ja nicht dafür bezahlt nutzt aber ein kostenlos Produkt als Selbstverständlichkeit     ,
 so eng wie du sehe ich das  nicht ist mal wieder los im Foruen *g* ;
man kann auch den Chrom nehmen hatte ich schon mal,  den habe ich als 2. unter  Linux  laufen > Import Lese Zeichen und Passw. alles da .
Seit froh das du die Auswahl hast zwischen mehreren kostenlosen Produkten .


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der Fehler wird hin und wieder trotzdem noch  auftreten  bei einigen Nutzern .


Nein, wird er nicht.
Er ist behoben.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn xpinstall.signatures.required auf aus  steht gibt es dieses Problem nicht mehr , so hatte ich das unter Windows 7 wieder alles da nach Neu Start


Weil das Abdrehen der Signaturen ja auch solch eine tolle Idee ist(/war)...



			
				colormix schrieb:
			
		

> man kann auch den Chrom nehmen hatte ich schon mal,  den habe ich als 2. unter  Linux  laufen > Import Lese Zeichen und Passw. alles da .


Chrome ist keine Alternative, der ist hinsichtlich der Privatsphäre ein völliger Griff ins Klo und obendrein kaum tiefergehend konfigurierbar. 
Ob der Browser nun kostenlos ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, dieser Fehler war für solch eine große Organisation und gerade für OpenSource echt peinlich - da muss man sich echt fragen wieso niemandem aufgefallen ist dass da irgendwann mal ein Zertifikat ausläuft. 

Nebenher hat der Lösungsansatz von Mozilla dafür gesorgt, dass mir mindestens drei Mal sämtliche Einstellungen des Browsers (inklusive about:config-Tweaks!) sowie der AddOns zurückgesetzt wurden...
Aber hey, natürlich hast du recht, am Ende hat Mozilla den Fehler relativ schnell behoben bekommen. 

Ich würde dir übrigens mal empfehlen eine Rechtschreibprüfung zu installieren. Fehler macht jeder, bei dir leidet die Lesbarkeit doch schon extrem.


----------



## colormix (12. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Chrome ist keine Alternative, der ist hinsichtlich der Privatsphäre ein völliger Griff ins Klo und obendrein kaum tiefergehend konfigurierbar.
> .



Ist  der Internet Explorer auch nicht und wenn man keinen anderen 2. hat,
ist Chrom immer noch besser als Internet Explorer.
Der   Firefox telefoniert auch nach hause wenn man  das nicht ganz abschaltet  über about:config.

Was ist denn daran so schlimm  vorübergehen  abschalten  der  Signatur? Firefox hat eh eine Sicherheits Abfrage wenn man Addons installiert ,
zu lassen ja/nein .


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist  der Internet Explorer auch nicht .


 Der wird seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr entwickelt.
So etwas gehört nicht auf einen modernen PC.


----------



## colormix (12. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der wird seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr entwickelt.
> So etwas gehört nicht auf einen modernen PC.



Für den installierten Internet Explorer und aktuellen Internet Explorer in Windows  7 und 8.x gibt es nach wie vor Sicherheits- Updates ,
was erzählst du da ?

Der Support für Windows 7 wird 14. Januar 2020 eingestellt.

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/17621/internet-explorer-downloads


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Für den installierten Internet Explorer und aktuellen Internet Explorer in Windows  7 und 8.x gibt es nach wie vor Sicherheits- Updates ,


 Ich sagte MODERNER PC.


----------



## Poulton (12. Mai 2019)

Der IE ist gut dafür geeignet Firefox runterzuladen.


----------



## colormix (12. Mai 2019)

auch noch zu was anderem , anstoßen für das MS Update ,
wenn man zuerst den IE startet und eine Seite öffnet danach das Update Center 
mit manuellen Download , geht das sofort ohne Fehlermeldung ,
man muss den IE ja nicht dauerhaft nutzen wenn man den Firefox eh drauf hat .


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> man muss den IE ja nicht dauerhaft nutzen wenn man den Firefox eh drauf hat .


Man muß den IE überhaupt nicht nutzen.
Den Firefox installiere ich als erstes bei einem neuen PC.


----------



## colormix (14. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man muß den IE überhaupt nicht nutzen.
> Den Firefox installiere ich als erstes bei einem neuen PC.



Nee muss man wirklich  nicht  gibt bessere Alternativen,
in Sachen  Browser  ist Microsoft eh sehr rückständig da nützt auch die Überarbeitung des Neuen nichts  .


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> in Sachen  Browser  ist Microsoft eh sehr rückständig da nützt auch die Überarbeitung des Neuen nichts  .


 Du hast / willst  es nicht begreifen.
Es wird nichts überarbeitet.
Nur sicherheitsrelevante Lücken werden geschlossen.

Hat keinen Zweck, die Diskussion ... .


----------



## INU.ID (15. Mai 2019)

*Ich hab mal etwas Spam/OT entfernt. Persönliche Anliegen bitte per PM ausdiskutieren, danke.*


----------

